# English Red Tick



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

My son just got an English Red Tick hound. He's going to use it for man tracking. It's only 6 weeks old right now.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, let's have a picture!! i love hounds--talk about sweet-tempered dogs


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> well, let's have a picture!! i love hounds--talk about sweet-tempered dogs


I wanna see too!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

My camera is messing up but I'll try it again. Cute little thing with a ton of mouth.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah, Im kinda behind the times and haven't got a digital camera yet. If dad can get his to work we'll put some on here. He's got a face you'll just fall in love with!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

if you want to get in touch w/someone who trains hounds to manhunt, go to leerburg, the "Tracking" section--there's a guy there sometimes who works for TX corrections training hounds to track excapees.

i won't have time til tomorrow to go look, but will, and will try to post a link to a thread, or at least hook you up some how. this guy knows his business!!

Connie???!!????

but we want PICS!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> if you want to get in touch w/someone who trains hounds to manhunt, go to leerburg, the "Tracking" section--there's a guy there sometimes who works for TX corrections training hounds to track excapees.
> 
> i won't have time til tomorrow to go look, but will, and will try to post a link to a thread, or at least hook you up some how. this guy knows his business!!
> 
> ...


I don't know who you mean, and I thought I knew almost every regular name on that forum.  Bob or David might know.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ok, i found him. name terry a. holstine, he's in OK (not TX). go to the police tracking section, the thread's titled "A few questions on man tracking". 

a good thread, and terry seems to really know his stuff.

wish i knew how to just post the link....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> ok, i found him. name terry a. holstine, he's in OK (not TX). go to the police tracking section, the thread's titled "A few questions on man tracking".
> 
> a good thread, and terry seems to really know his stuff.
> 
> wish i knew how to just post the link....


Aha! If you had said he was an OK LEO, I would've known! :lol:
http://www.leerburg.com/ubbthreads/...RASE_questions&topic=&Search=true#Post4163939


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

P.S. I sent you a PM about how to display a link. :wink:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ok, connie, what ever you say (but i think you were just testing me to see if i could remember ANYTHING!!). a reminder to ya--i'm not as, let's see, ummmm, "experienced" (that's a nice word isn't it?) as you, Bob and, dare i say ?, D. Frost..... :lol: :lol: 

i'm ducking, and you can't catch me!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann freier said:


> ok, connie, what ever you say (but i think you were just testing me to see if i could remember ANYTHING!!). a reminder to ya--i'm not as, let's see, ummmm, "experienced" (that's a nice word isn't it?) as you, Bob and, dare i say ?, D. Frost..... :lol: :lol:
> 
> i'm ducking, and you can't catch me!!!!!!


Young whippersnapper! :evil:   :wink:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob, I'm getting the distinct impression, the flowery words mean nothing more than they think you are I are old. Just because my social security number is XXIV does not mean old. Although I did hear yours was XX.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lots of thorns in some flowers. :lol: :wink: 
Technically, I'm actually to old to even be from the baby boomer generation.
They officially didn't start till Jan of 46. 
My social security number is engraved in a stone tablet.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

My elder daughter and I are both what they call baby boomers!  

The years are often considered to be 1946 to 1964, and my daughter was born in late '64.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i, for one, am just glad for the forum--just think where we'd be if we had to hunt you guys down, 
travel to where you all are, take notes, go home, try stuff, travel back, take notes, 
go home, try different stuff, etc., etc., etc., (as the King said in "the King & I"--i loved that 
musical)...

i thought "experienced" was a NICE thing to say!! :lol:


----------

